# Who makes 19" carbon riser like W&W Black Wolf?



## Codystick2 (Jan 1, 2020)

I love the W&W Black Wolf riser. But, only comes in 17". Does anyone else make a similar all carbon 19" riser, or anyone know if Win & Win will be coming out with a 19" Black Wolf?

Thanks.


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

What’s the purpose for a new bow ? Competition, fun, hunting ? I have a black wolf that I use for barebow, as it’s a short field style recurve you can’t string walk as far down as you would with a 68-72inch bow. I’d also recommend trying out a carbon riser first, if you’ve been shooting wood or metal bows carbon is a different feeling all together, some love how dead in the hand it is, some absolutely hate it and want a bow with feedback if that makes any sense.

Nox vidmate vlc​


----------

